# Morphed Axolotls



## Inkage (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone keep These guys?


----------



## JordanG (Jul 17, 2011)

nope but saw 2 at the local petshop for 99 bucks each


----------



## Mace699 (Jul 17, 2011)

How do yo morph them? I used to have one as a kid that i brought from pet shop. The owner said it had something to do with iodine levels?


----------



## Bez84 (Jul 17, 2011)

I didnt think the ones sold in shops still had the ability to morph due to multi generation selective breeding etc etc..
But in the wild i think they eat things like moths etc and the iodine in them triggers the morph..


----------



## Inkage (Jul 17, 2011)

Iodine is a kinda... dodgy way as a substitute for thyroxine, Nothing to do with multi gene breeding or anything, I have a bunch of wild type coloured animals and just lost my albino..Was curious if anyone had morphed Leucistics and such?


----------



## Dannyboi (Jul 17, 2011)

I have heard that the Albinos don't survive morphing most times. Iodine is only dodgy if you can't mix it right and you miscalculate how much you need. (most people cannot do this properly I doubt I could do it)


----------



## Ramsayi (Jul 17, 2011)

Did some,both wild type and leucistic, years ago using thyroxine.


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 17, 2011)

Thyroxine, low doses of iodine (as well) and gradual lowering of the water level. Works well.


----------



## lazylizzy (Jul 22, 2011)

apparently drugging them isnt the way to go. it makes them do silly things like not return to the water. i heard that its best to do it with poor water quality..but very gradule. im no pro its just what i heard. it all sounds pretty mean and unneccicary tho. they have evolved to stay in the larval form.. and arnt true salamanders. theyre pretty cool as slimy little lizards tho!


----------

